
Fukushima nuclear disaster will impact forests, rivers for hundreds of years - mkesper
http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/press/releases/2016/Fukushima-nuclear-disaster-will-impact-forests-rivers-and-estuaries-for-hundreds-of-years-warns-Greenpeace-report-/
======
mkesper
The environmental impacts are already becoming apparent, with studies showing:

    
    
        High radiation concentrations in new leaves, and at least in the case of cedar, in pollen;
        apparent increases in growth mutations of fir trees with rising radiation levels;
        heritable mutations in pale blue grass butterfly populations and DNA-damaged worms in highly contaminated areas, as well as apparent reduced fertility in barn swallows;
        decreases in the abundance of 57 bird species with higher radiation levels over a four year study; and
        high levels of caesium contamination in commercially important freshwater fish; and radiological contamination of one of the most important ecosystems – coastal estuaries.

